# NAC | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

The *New Administrative Capital* (*NAC*) is a large-scale project of a new capital city in Cairo, Egypt that has been under construction since 2015.

The capital city is considered one of the programs and projects for economic development, and is part of a larger initiative called Egypt Vision 2030.

The new city is to be located 45 kilometres (28 miles) east of Cairo and just outside the Second Greater Cairo Ring Road, in a largely undeveloped area halfway to the seaport city of Suez. 

According to the plans, the city will become the new administrative and financial capital of Egypt, housing the main government departments and ministries and foreign embassies. On 700 square kilometres (270 sq mi) total area, it would have a population of 6.5 million people, though it is estimated that the figure could rise to seven million.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Central Business District *

20 Towers (Residential / Administrative / Services / Commercial)
Total height of 1.7 million m.
Highest tower in Africa at 385 m. ( Icon Tower )
Cost : $3bn









































































































































Ahmed Mady on LinkedIn: Beautiful CBD lights check ✅, special thanks to our façade engineers for…


Beautiful CBD lights check ✅, special thanks to our façade engineers for this great achievements Thanks CSCEC EGYPT for making the dream come true…




www.linkedin.com













#Central Business District | MU10 | Phase I | 18 Towers...


The architecture is very similar to that of the Middle East, it is not typically North African. But great to see the developments in Egypt, before the war in Syria Syria was also making great progress, it could have become as modern in prosperity as Jordan, fortunately that Egypt is growing...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Obsidier Towers*

The Project comprises a 3-storey mall and three 26-storey buildings featuring offices, stores, clinics, and hotel rooms totaling 900 units. 

Adding the project would be completed by 2026.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Vivid Business Tower*

Egyptian developer IHD Developments announced on Wednesday the laying of the foundation stone for its mixed-use Vivid Business Tower in the New Administrative Capital (NAC).

Company chairman Hossam Alakshar said in a statement that the 15-storey includes offices and retail, and would be developed at a total investment of about 700 million Egyptian pounds ($36 million).


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Media and Broadcasting City*

International and local press centers will be established in Egypt's New Administrative Capital under the name "Media City" to serve the development of the country’s media.























































*Nut Tower , A 380m Building will be located in the Project.




































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*31North Tower | 131m*

31 NORTH spans over an area of more than 18 thousand square meters with a main facade of 100 meters in the touristic towers area in "Downtown" in the New Administrative Capital.

31 North includes commercial units (shops, restaurants and cafes), administrative offices, medical clinics, and hotel apartments.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Pyramids Mall*

The mall covers a large space of 45,000 square meters, which includes a variety of units that suit commercial, administrative or even medical activities. 

In other words, the unit types available are as follows: shops, administrative offices, and medical clinics. The remaining percentage of the land is occupied by green spaces, services, and recreational facilities._ 








_









































































#Pyramids Mega Mall | Shopping & Entertainment |...


A planned mega Mall that aims to compete with Dubai Mall over the title of world's largest mall. Planned to have 4 main section each with distinct pharoanic, coptic, islamic and modern architectural themes. The mall will also house a giant indoor aquarium and dancing fountains.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought this was worth sharing... The B1M's latest video is on the project


----------

